

GopherCon 2014: Go for Sysadmins by Kelsey Hightower [video] - sajal83
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41GffiXhN6I

======
SEJeff
From the same guy that brought us confd:

[https://github.com/kelseyhightower/confd](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/confd)

